# Vertical-One 4 cycle engine completed



## borna (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all,
Vertical-One
1" bore x 1.5" stroke
Flywheel, 5.5" cast iron
Piston: Cast iron with cast iron ring
Cylinder: Steel
Ignition: CDI with Hall Sensor
Timing: 
Ignition: 5 degree BTDC
EO: 40 degree BBDC
EC: 15 degree ATDC
IO: 10 degree BTDC
IC: 5 degree ABDC 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQSRTw5B10Q[/ame]



This engine which I called it Vertical-One is completed.


I designed this from scratch and worked on it for about one year part time.
Here you can see the first video of this engine running with the initial setting and not much tuning. Since this video I have put over 2 hours of run time on this engine and everything is holding pretty well. The longest non-stop running time I had was 24 mins which it takes for the tank to 
become empty at around 1800 RPM. 


Since this was a first engine that I designed, I can say it was very challenging and as usual you will learn a lot during constructions which you never come across when following a plan that was done by someone else.


Here you can see some pictures of parts during constructions
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/my-single-cylinder-engine-18319/ 


During the constructions, I came across lots of issues and question and without the help of this site, I would have never been able to completed this engine.

Here are the links to questions I submitted during the work.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/another-engine-design-question-15961/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/piston-skirt-below-bore-bdc-15957/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/12l14-valve-seat-cage-16138/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/spark-plug-location-16558/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/machining-valve-seat-16650/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/ringless-piston-question-16672/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/need-help-cam-design-16756/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/piston-pin-off-center-17164/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/carburator-question-18813/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/help-belt-size-timing-pulley-18308/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/flywheel-becoming-loose-setscrew-used-19755/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/carburator-fuel-line-question-19743/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/issue-cam-tappet-need-help-19831/
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f26/crankshaft-went-kaboom-please-help-19862/


----------



## cfellows (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice looking engine.  Love these style engines where all the parts are exposed and you can see them operating.  Runs great!

Chuck


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations Borna for a good runner.  What's next?

Vince


----------



## Longboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm.....a vertical OHC air cooled single.......Oh Ya, I did one of these! I'm proud of you borna!     Dave.


----------



## borna (May 12, 2013)

Thank you all. Today the engine Ran for 4 hours straight non-stop. Kept adding fuel every 15 mins


----------



## Longboy (May 13, 2013)

borna said:


> Thank you all. Today the engine Ran for 4 hours straight non-stop. Kept adding fuel every 15 mins


 ....Sorry for your lousy gas mileage.Rof}


----------



## Wizard69 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the post!   

Unfortunately my network connection is too slow at the moment to view the video.  In any even I wanted to say thanks for posting the links to the questions!    I'm a long way from building my first engine but I'm slowly learning about machining technologies and engines in general.   I've only managed to read the first few links and already have learned a lot from the different perspectives offered up!   

That engines sure is nice for your first original design.


----------

